

A 3rd party is needed consisting of tech,professors, scientist and philosophers - DonnyV

They need to infiltrate all levels of government to fully change the system from within. I think its the only way to fix the system.
======
tobylane
That would put all the clever people in a minority party, where they are the
opponents to the politicians and the media. Best to guarantee scientists a
place in all governments (like the Surgeon General) without making it a
political position.

